# MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Gaming X Trio 8 GB



## W1zzard (Sep 19, 2018)

The premium value of MSI's Gaming X brand is reflected in the amount of design and the premium components that went into building the RTX 2080 Gaming X Trio; it has also been given a healthy factory overclock to help it in its contention to be the fastest sub-$1000 graphics card.

*Show full review*


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## dirtyferret (Sep 19, 2018)

I must say I'm surprised how much the GTX 1080 falls behind the RTX 2080 as the resolution increases.  The card is still out of my price range, will wait for the RTX 2060 to launch.


----------



## Gungar (Sep 19, 2018)

dirtyferret said:


> I must say I'm surprised how much the GTX 1080 falls behind the RTX 2080 as the resolution increases.  The card is still out of my price range, will wait for the RTX 2060 to launch.



Because Techpowerup is trolling you comparing FE gtx 1080 that isn't OC with RTX 2080 OC models.

Other reviewers got around 25% increase in 4k between gtx 1080 and RTX 2080, so a complete no go for the price difference.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 19, 2018)

sub 1000$.... if only  2080Ti here : 1400ish, 2080 here : 1060$ and above for the only available in stock (meaning those with 0 as stock , opposed to -XX units ), there is a couple of 950-999 but i hardly call that sub 1000$ (well for 999 obviously  )

mmhhh not much impressed, for 1440p~ a Vega 64, 1080 or 1080Ti are still viable alternatives


----------



## Dimi (Sep 19, 2018)

I really want that 2080 but wifey's pc needs a cpu/mobo/ram upgrade (still on a i5 4460). Decisions decisions lol.


----------



## kastriot (Sep 19, 2018)

So milking season begins when?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 19, 2018)

2080 is a disappointing card. Only 10% over 1080Ti on avg.

The good:
Vulkan performance
DLSS performance

The mediocre:
The rest

still a better buy in Poland since 1080Ti prices are just disgusting (3500 for rtx 2080 duke, 3700 for a good aib 1080Ti so actually cheaper) but not even close to a breathough performance they promised.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 19, 2018)

Conclusion added


----------



## John Naylor (Sep 19, 2018)

All data taken from TPU current reviews:

Power (Avg) - Average Power in Gaming
Power (Peak) - Peak Power in Gaming
Temp (Load) - Temperature at Load
Temp (OC) - Temperature at Load w/ OC
Noise (Load) - Fan Noise at Load
OC (fps) - What fps was achieved under manual OC
% Over FE -  What % was that over reference Card stock settings
2080 W3 - Witcher 3 Score at 1440p w/ 2080
1080 W3 - Witcher 3 Score at 1440p w/ previous generation 1080
% Increase - Percent Increase over last generation






Here's my take using data in the review ....

1.  Note, I didn't bother listing max core clock, boost clock or memory clocks ... why ? ... cause it has no impact on fps... the highest clock does NOT correspond to fastest (fps)

2.  Asus, nice job on the temps; lower than everybody else w/o more noise.   Not a big concern tho was everybody well under throttling point

3.  MSI again takes "top dog" status for best OC'd performance.

4.  It would appear, again, that how well you do in OC fps, related to how much power the card takes in.

5.  The cards are delivering 35 - 47% more performance than they did last generation.

6.  There's only 7% difference between the FE and the top dog... and only 3% difference between the 'top dog" and the nearest competitor.

7.  The advantage of the best manually OC'd card over the "stock", non overclocked FE card is 16% .... about the same as we saw with the 1080 series, but significantly lower than the 23% we saw with the 980 series.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Sep 19, 2018)

The gains are all over the place 

Some titles 2080 is matched to 1080Ti and other titles it has 20-40fps+ even 50-85fps over 1080Ti in Wolf2. Im confused.


----------



## phill (Sep 20, 2018)

Wonder if they get the non founders card and test that...


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 20, 2018)

Upgrayedd said:


> The gains are all over the place
> 
> Some titles 2080 is matched to 1080Ti and other titles it has 20-40fps+ even 50-85fps over 1080Ti in Wolf2. Im confused.


It's got great Vulkan perfromance.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 20, 2018)

Gungar said:


> Because Techpowerup is trolling you comparing FE gtx 1080 that isn't OC with RTX 2080 OC models.
> 
> Other reviewers got around 25% increase in 4k between gtx 1080 and RTX 2080, so a complete no go for the price difference.



Really? W1zzard is trolling you?  How long have you been here and you still know nothing about reviews? 

He doesn’t keep every single AIB model of past cards for future comparisons. Because he REtests every comparison card in each new card review, it is only feasible for him to keep the founders editions from Nvidia, because that is a good baseline.  It’s not hard to then estimate where a specific older  AIB model falls into the new lineup.


----------



## Gungar (Sep 28, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Really? W1zzard is trolling you?  How long have you been here and you still know nothing about reviews?
> 
> He doesn’t keep every single AIB model of past cards for future comparisons. Because he REtests every comparison card in each new card review, it is only feasible for him to keep the founders editions from Nvidia, because that is a good baseline.  It’s not hard to then estimate where a specific older  AIB model falls into the new lineup.



its easy for smart people, stupid people will just see oh look RTX is so much faster.


----------



## Sylar917 (Oct 4, 2018)

I own this MSI card since last week. I have one problem with desktop clocks rarely going down, as they stay at 1515/7000 Mhz even without 3D usage. 
@W1zzard did your card went downclocking in idle?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 4, 2018)

Sylar917 said:


> I own this MSI card since last week. I have one problem with desktop clocks rarely going down, as they stay at 1515/7000 Mhz even without 3D usage.
> @W1zzard did your card went downclocking in idle?


Yes, the clocks are listed near the end of the temperatures page


----------



## Sylar917 (Oct 4, 2018)

I can't seem to get my clocks to get downclocked while being in desktop mode. Anyway, you did a great review, it convinced me to get this card.


----------



## Anymal (Oct 9, 2018)

Whats here to convince? 2080 is 2nd fastest in the world.


----------

